# Quality of eggs



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hello Peter 
I have looked through your previous questions and can't find my answer so I hope you don't mind me asking and apologise if it was there somewhere.

I had a VERY painful EC on Monday for ICSI and got 14 eggs, which after all the pulling about I was very happy about; however when they phoned me today only 6 had fertalized which I was obviously very upset about. The clinic told me that although I got 14 eggs only 7 were mature enough to use and so 6 out of 7 is good. 
My egg collection is tomorrow and I just feel sick that when I get there I will only get what I got last time :- one at grade 2 , 4 cell and one grade 1 at 5 cell, or none of them will be any good. I then went onto to get a ++ but mc days after so it can't have been very good and that was after IVF.

I had a FSH of 6.7 this time is there anything I could do next time that would make my eggs better and go on to divide more so I get better grades for a better chance??

Sorry to waffle and thanks for all your help.

Love Clarexx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Clare said:


> Hello Peter
> I have looked through your previous questions and can't find my answer so I hope you don't mind me asking and apologise if it was there somewhere.
> 
> I had a VERY painful EC on Monday
> ...


----------

